# Ok.. i know i am blonde....:-)



## high-on-highlands (Jun 9, 2009)

hi All.. now please don't laugh,  we have had our highlands-4 of them for a couple of months now and this morning when i did a head count i discovered...a brown dot in the tall grass... low and behold my DH grabbed the spotting scope and we discovered to our utter amazement a baby calf!!! We did not even know she was preggo!!!baby is adorable  mummy seems to be taking care of it, but what the heck should i be looking out for...?? she seems very protective over it and does not let us too close.. if there is anything i should keep an eye open for PLEASE YELL as we are so so new to this..


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 9, 2009)

to the herd and congratulations!

Biggest thing you need to worry about is making sure momma is taking care of it, for now. And it sounds like she is. Watch and make sure the calf is peppy and growing well. Keep watch for injuries and illnesses. If you think something is different, don't hesitate to ask. We are here to help. There are no dump questions so, don't worry. 

Most importantly, enjoy the new arrival. 

One other thing, we love pics. 

_There are others here who can help more. I have dairy and raise our calves by hand. They will chime in as they come on.  _


----------



## high-on-highlands (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks Kitty.. i am working on the photo part trying to figure out how to upload... in between work  we are SO thrilled... OMG i cannot believe this it is the coolest surprise ever !!! thanks for the welcome


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, WELCOME! I have one highland cross left, I just sold Momma Cow last week. Highlands are great. How long have you had yours? Like Kitty said, no question is dumb, so don't feel silly asking. Just remember, if you ask for someones OPINION, you WILL get it. Don't wear your heart on your sleeve, and rememeber we are just trying to help.  
I use photobucket for uploading pics, then you copy the code and past it on your post here for pics. because, WE LOVE PICS. lol.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 9, 2009)

Pic posting directions can be found here.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 9, 2009)

to the herd!

Congrats on the baby!

The biggest thing at this stage, is to make sure that baby is eating!


And don't feel to bad about knowing!
I have a friend that has been buying open cows at the sale barn for years, to fatten up for slaughter. He seems to get at least 1 surprise baby a year!


----------



## high-on-highlands (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok here goes .... OMG so cute!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 9, 2009)

So cute!

Just think, you got more for your money!


----------



## jojo@rolling acres farm (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi High!

That is one cute baby...and momma is pretty darn cute too!! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## high-on-highlands (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks to you all for the replies!  i know i probably won't sleep well tonight though as it is babies first night outside... :/  I cannot believe how lucky we are!!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG.......he is SO CUTE!!!!!! Congrats to you!!!!
Is it a he or she, do you know yet?


----------



## high-on-highlands (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks...it is a HE  - i am off to go check how they are doing AGAIN... she is hiding out in the wooded area with him... Ahh so cute..


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 9, 2009)

she is doing her job takiong care of her calf.an he is a cute rascal thats for sure.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 9, 2009)

If momma's doing her job then I wouldn't worry.  A momma that appears protective of her calf is deemed a good momma, nothing that you should be concerned abount.  But of course, keep an eye out for illnesses like scours or respiratory, or if the calf gets lame if his mom or another animal accidently steps on him.

Another thing to consider is to not disturb them too much.  Just check on them briefly once a day or so then just leave them be.  Momma's doing her job.  And the pair sure look nice! 

BTW,  and welcome to the world of raising cattle!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 10, 2009)

Awww!  I can feel myself melting...  That baby is adorable!


----------



## amysflock (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey high-on-highlands, I missed this post originally, but you sound just like us...we've had our two Highland cows for just under a year now and they produced their (planned) calves in November and December of last year. We're getting ready to wean the kiddos this weekend, actually.

One word of advice (and you may have picked up on this, we didn't), but when they say Highlands are "good mothers," what they mean is they are (or can be) very protective mothers. Watch yourself around the new mama. We actually had to leave our older cow alone with her calf (who we could see clearly in the paddock from our backyard, which was nice) for two full weeks, long enough for her to chill out. Only then were we safe to enter the paddock and approach calf OR the cow. Our other cow (a heifer then) wasn't experienced with calving and didn't mind having us around her first calf, so that was different, but she could be more protective next time.

Enjoy, take lots of pictures, and keep us posted on baby's progress!


----------



## mully (Jun 18, 2009)

Good luck with your very cute surprise !!


----------



## high-on-highlands (Jun 25, 2009)

Herewith a little update.. our baby boy is two weeks old and seems to be doing well.. what a great mum he has too! adorable when he plays in the evenings.. he is adorable... here are a few photos i took this morning we had a down pour last night so poor little guy still looks a little wet... still have not thought of a brilliant name for him though..


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 25, 2009)

How about Curly?
He is adorable.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 25, 2009)

How about Surprise? Or Peanut? 

He sure is a cutie!


----------



## high-on-highlands (Jun 25, 2009)

Peanut is cute i love all these names,but all i keep thinking is that he is going to grow up into a big fella... and Peanut would crack me up everytime i called him


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 25, 2009)

high-on-highlands said:
			
		

> Peanut is cute i love all these names,but all i keep thinking is that he is going to grow up into a big fella... and Peanut would crack me up everytime i called him


I call my youngest daughter Peanut. She is 4. This last school year I would get snide remarks about school being out for the day when we went shopping. Everyone thought that she was in first grade. I sure had fun telling them she's only 4.  The looks were precious!


----------



## amysflock (Jun 25, 2009)

What a little beauty! Is his nose gray (looks like it in the pics). If so he might change color to dun later on. His mama is also lovely. Was this little guy her first calf? What's her name (besides "Proud Parent!")?


----------



## high-on-highlands (Jun 29, 2009)

Mum's name is Hazel.. she is such a sweet animal .. and yes her first baby, i still consider her a baby  So if the nose is grey will he really change color.. oh how cool would that be!! He seems to be doing really well and mama is really excellent with him... he is sneaky though and tends to get through the electric fence every now and again.. but seems to get back quickly when he realises he is outside the boundry!! I think with all that thick hair he probably does not even feel the zap from the fence or doesn't care  So now i think i am going to have to put up another fence line between the bottom and the middle one!! The chores never end  
And we have yet to name him.. poor guy is going to be nameless


----------



## amysflock (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, if the calf has a gray nose he's very likely to turn color. Check out this page (it's Australian) on coat color in calves...very interesting: http://www.bairnsley.com/Colour - calves.htm 

Hazel looks red...do you know what color her parents were, the sire's color, and his parents' colors? Color is a gene thing with some being stronger than others. There's an article on that same site on genetics of coat color, too. 

I understand the naming thing...it took us a while to name both of our calves. Do you plan to show?


----------

